# Groin is hurting after 1st month of training



## amishman (Aug 9, 2007)

I just started classes one month ago and about 1/2 way through class I felt pain in my groin area.  Right between my inner area between my lower crotch and where my legs connect to it.  I did not feel anything break or tear while stretching but did get lower on my splits than I had been.  Far from doing the splits but I was sure feeling the inner groin area having lots of tension.  I guess I must of stretched it too far or maybe tore it a bit.  Not sure.

Anyway, that was 2 weeks ago and I have not been to class for the last 2 weeks.  For a few days after that last class I felt the discomfort.  During that last class it was pretty sore where I was feeling pain and seemed to be very weak in the area.  A few days went by and I started feeling better.  After a week I did not feel anything in pain down there.

Today, I decided to just do some very light horse style stances where I get low like you supposed to.  About an hour later I am feeling not pain but a feeling down their.  It feels tender like if I do anything more I might feel pain.

So, I am now 41 years old and have not done martial arts for 20+ years up until a month ago.  I guess I have injured myself down there but want to get back to class.

Any recommendations on what I can do for groin relief.  I am afraid if I go to class it will really start hurting.  or, is this something I just need to heal over months of not doing anything that stresses the area?

I was hoping of some secret remedy to help keep it comfortable so I can work out.

tj


----------



## Kacey (Aug 9, 2007)

SEE A DOCTOR!!!  There is nothing anyone can tell you here that is going to take the place of this advice.  In the short term - while you are waiting for your appointment, I suggest RICE (Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation) - or as much of it as you can reasonably apply to a groin injury.  And some of your preferred anti-inflammatory could help too.  But nothing anyone suggests here can take the place of GOING TO SEE A DOCTOR - because if you try anything we suggest, and it doesn't work, it'll be that much longer before you recover - and more likely to result in long term problems.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 9, 2007)

Pray it's not an Inguinal Hernia.

Go see a doctor.







Oh Yeah. Good Times.


----------

